# Kaaaaw Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaw



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Crows openned yesterday. Anybody get out on them? Here in the Minot area I only seem to find small family groups here and there and they seem kind of hard to pattern. Any parts of the state have bigger populations? Great practice for the dog, less egg eaters, and not too bad to eat either! :thumb:


----------

